# Does everyone do an extra rinse after washing?



## callieollie (Jan 2, 2007)

I've been using Charlie's soap and at first it was OK but recently my diapers have been really smelling. I do a cold rinse first, with some bac out, then a hot wash with one scoop of charlie's and the rinse that is just part of that cycle. My diapers were smelling worse and worse. I tried to do several extra rinses at the end in case I had detergent buildup but that didn't help (and I never saw suds or anything). So then I thought I might not be using enough detergent (although charlie's said you should only use one), so I tried using 2 scoops and adding an extra rinse. FINALLY the smell went away. But I really don't want to have to use 2 scoops and extra rinses all the time to keep my diapers from smelling. It seems like all of the posts I've read about Charlies mentions doing an extra rinse so I wondered if this was common for other detergents too. It seems wasteful to me to be using all that extra water - shouldn't the detergent be able to wash out after the normal rinse that comes with the wash? So, now I'm thinking of switching detergents but don't want to if all detergents require extra rinses and extra amounts of the detergent too.


----------



## dimibella (Feb 5, 2007)

I usually don't do an extra rinse and I use either Sun or Purex. Honestly I just open my washer, if there is a strong smell of detergent then I rinse again, if not they go straight into the dryer.


----------



## Bailey422 (Jan 23, 2008)

I use Charlie's and always do an extra rinse. I just don't want to chance my diapers getting stinky.


----------



## avalanchelynn (Jun 8, 2007)

i do too







i always set the machine to do an extra wash and extra rinse cycle when i wash the dipes


----------



## Lola'smommy (Dec 20, 2007)

I have used Country Save for at least 10 months now and have never done an extra rinse and my diapers have never stunk.


----------



## lisad1 (Aug 7, 2007)

I think I'm gonna have to try Country Save - I use Tide and usually do an extra rinse but my dipes have been repelling lately (just a few of them). Today I did 3 rinses on hot and the water is so sudsy still. gah (Sorry no help here I guess







)


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

I always do an extra rinse and in 22 months I have only had to strip my diapers twice, one time was because I realized the DS's dad was using way too much detergent, (Country Save). I don't start with a rinse though. I rinse poopy diapers by hand before washing them and wash all the diapers on hot, then rinse them in cold and rinse them again in cold to get rid of all the suds. Also I only use half a scoop of country save. Good luck. FWIW I like 7th Gen. much better than country save, but that is currently the detergent I have.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Do you use diaper cream? Do you use Charlie's for everything or just the diapers? Do you ever add fabric softeners, essential oils, Borax, Oxiclean, etc., to the wash (for dipes or clothing)? These things can leave a residual buildup in the washing machine itself, which can overtime affect the diapers. The buildup is a perfect breeding ground for bacteria, which is why you get the stink when they're wet. A good way to know if you're dealing with washer residue is if your towels smell musty after a few uses.

Also, how many diapers are you washing at once?

A couple of things to try:

For washing dipes, we always do a short cold wash/rinse cycle, *or* cold soak first. It depends on how dirty the diapers are. Sometimes I do both if there are a lot of poopy diapers. Then hot wash/cold rinse, followed by an extra rinse.

I would highly recommend you add a step before the hot wash, other than just a rinse ahead of time. (Our water bill doesn't change but a couple of cents, even when we add more cycles for weeks on to each diaper routine.)

Also, if you're using any other detergents or products that could be leaving a residue in your washer, then it might have buildup that's affecting the diapers. If that's the case, then get some Simple Green (auto dept Target) and use one tblsp on an empty hot wash (or stick an old towel in there with it to help loosen the residue from the washer). This will clean your washer. Do not use the SG on diapers or clothing as it is very caustic and will destroy some fabrics. Just using it to clean the washing machine will work.

Then I'd strip the diapers with some blue Dawn dishwashing liquid (about a teaspoon, if that, in hot water then add the diapers). Rinse repeatedly until no bubbles.

As long as you're not using any residue-building agents (diaper creams, other detergents on clothing, additives, etc.) and are just using the recommended amount of Charlie's it should not be leaving any residue behind.

*Unless* you're overloading the washer with diapers.







Which I've done in the past.

So cleaning the washer, reducing the number of dipes, adding a cold soak initially, and an extra rinse for good measure after the hot wash cycle should solve your problem. That and using Charlie's for everything, if possible.

Overtime Charlie's will clean your washer and remove buildup, but not if you're still adding things that can contribute to the buildup, if that makes sense. Then it has to do double duty of cleaning the diapers and removing previous buildup, in which case you need some extra steps I think in your diaper routine.

Good luck, Mama! Hope that helps.









ETA: The only other thing I can think of, if you're using Charlie's for everything and not using any other products in the washer is you might have hard/soft water issues? You mentioned using the powdered Charlie's -- are you adding it to the water so it dissolves, before adding the diapers? I'm so sorry you're dealing with this. We love Charlie's so much, but use the liquid form because our washer is old and powder clumps up too easily.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

I always do an extra rinse to be sure.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

I don't do an extra rinse with Charlies. We use prefolds FWIW.


----------



## NaturallyBaby (Jul 26, 2006)

I do, but only b/c I've had buildup issues before, and I don't want to take a chance!


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

I do an extra rinse and since I have enough diapers to go a week without washing







: sometimes I have to do a couple washes. I was wondering if maybe the bacout plus the charlies is just too much to rinse out with what you are doing?


----------



## mama_ani (Aug 2, 2007)

I always do an extra rinse. I want to make sure every bit of detergent is out of the diapers because even though we use scent/dye free detergent I worry about residue being hard on ds's bottom.


----------



## lovemyfamily6 (Dec 27, 2006)

We use Allen's Naturally and I do an extra rinse after they're washed. I don't know if it works as well without the rinse or not. Things are going so well with the wash routine I have, that I don't want to risk it by trying to change it!


----------



## MrsSurplus (Dec 30, 2005)

I always do an extra rinse and add a 1/2 cup of vinegar...when I remember I also put in a couple of drops of tea tree oil.


----------

